

Tiny Wings 1.1.1 update fail - potomak
http://itunes.apple.com/it/app/tiny-wings/id417817520

======
zimpenfish
I updated, I played the game, I kept my scores and achievements. This is on
the secret version of the iOS though, maybe it's just a bug that affects 4.*
installs?

